# People who look like video game characters



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

People who look like video game characters


----------



## Bf109_g (Jan 11, 2008)

The guy who looks like the dude from GTA III is awesome, Thor


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Was that Carrot Top at the beginning. OMFG! That guy must have injested a million dollars worth of steriods. What freak of nature!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2008)

If that is him, it is a good photoshop!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 11, 2008)

Who is the woman in the bikini in the last pic ?

Charles


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 11, 2008)

That's China. She used to be a wrestler in the WWF. They got tired of her being bigger than some of the guys and dumped her. Plus she wanted a buttload of cash to resign.


----------



## timshatz (Jan 11, 2008)

Like Liesure Suit Larry and Kucinich. Damn, they do look alike.


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Adler, buddy, I have heard folks talk about Carrot Top being so cut and the steriod connection. I didn't give it a thought. I don't thing that's been touched.

Look what I found on a bodybuilder forum...

I'm jealous of his body, but look at that androgenous face. He looks like a eunich.


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 11, 2008)

Wow I allways thought the guy was a toothpick, but then again I have seen him in a movie in years.

If that is him, he has to be on steroids.


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 11, 2008)

I fu*kin hate Carrot Tip with a passion, and yea, he's definatly been juicin... He went from 130 lbs to that physique in months....

Too bad his co*k is now a pus*y....


----------



## Matt308 (Jan 11, 2008)

Well. Discussion over.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)




----------

